# [REQUEST] Extended Reboot Menu



## andoird213 (Sep 15, 2012)

Hi all,

I'm the type of person who likes my phone (VZW GNex) and tablet (the N7) to be running the same OS with the same mods. What I'm looking for is a flashable .zip for the bare stock, rooted, 4.2 Nexus 7 which includes the power menu in jakeday's Jelly Belly ROM found here. My developing skills aren't nearly good enough to accomplish this, so I would greatly appreciate anyone who could help me out.

Thanks!!


----------



## circlesqr (Jul 22, 2012)

Why not just install Jelly Belly on your Nexus 7? It's available now.


----------



## andoird213 (Sep 15, 2012)

fly said:


> Unless there was a fix in version 14, I couldn't find any ADW settings...


It is now, and I've installed it, but it wasn't available at the time of this post


----------



## MikereDD (Jun 6, 2011)

Do a Google search on how to use diff to compare & patch files.
Sometimes its as easy as git diff file1 file2 > file-patch.diff ; patch -p1 < file-patch.diff

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------

